# Does Rooting And Installing/setting Up A Rom Require Service?



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do I need to have service on the Tbolt to root it, install a new ROM, and get it setup? I have a friend that wants to send me his tbolt so that I can root, but he cannot go that long without a phone so he was going to reactivate his crackberry while I rooted.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope! You can root and rom through WiFi!


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome... thanks for the feedback!


----------

